# JOB wants to shut down and SEND EVERYONE HOME FOR 2 Months



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

So, basically I have a job that wants to just send everyone home for 2 months or send us to work in a different location which is a 40 minute drive away. The reason is the store needs construction and they want to hire, promote, and fire a few people. It has been unclear what everyone is going to do for that time but its starting to sound like they kind of just expect everyone to leave for that time with out pay and expects everyone to just flock back when the time is up. 

Is it reasonable to leave a job for this reason or should I just wait the 2 months and NOT get paid?


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

It depends on you and your circumstance. How great/irreplaceable is the job? Can you afford to be off work that long? Can you find another job that's just as good, in less than 2 months?

Can you use the time to do a constructive or enjoyable non-work related thing? Or a short-term moneymaking thing.

Would the 40-minute drive alternative be acceptable to you?


----------



## Something Awfuln't (Nov 22, 2021)

I think definitely the best thing to do is contact a lawyer/someone who knows the law. What they are doing may be reportable.


----------



## 497882 (Nov 6, 2017)

Something Awfuln't said:


> I think definitely the best thing to do is contact a lawyer/someone who knows the law. What they are doing may be reportable.


 How would that help this type of situation


----------



## Something Awfuln't (Nov 22, 2021)

MisterDexter said:


> What do you mean? I don't want to report them? I just need to figure out what I going to do if they just send everyone home. At this point seems like it's either go home or else transfer to the other location for that time.


If you take a look at the laws, these types of actions usually aren't very legal. If you're really worried about your salary or job, then in my opinion, that's the best thing to do for you.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

497882 said:


> How would that help this type of situation


The OP may be entitled to unemployment (layoff) payments, reducing the shock to their economic deciding factors, and if it's deemed a layoff, they my have right to re-hire. A proper decision can't be made absent proper knowledge of facts/rights, and advice from an expert is often a good place to get that info. Contacting the local bureau of labor and industry (state agency) is likely the best first place to go, they have advocates for employees, and it's free. They are the same agency that enforces the law, so they know the law well and can advocate on behalf of the employee to the employer if needed.

Offering work at another location is likely the employers way to avoid the "layoff" rules. There are limits and rules to what counts, best to know what those rules are.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

chad86tsi said:


> The OP may be entitled to unemployment (layoff) payments, reducing the shock to their economic deciding factors, and if it's deemed a layoff, they my have right to re-hire. A proper decision can't be made absent proper knowledge of facts/rights, and advice from an expert is often a good place to get that info. Contacting the local bureau of labor and industry (state agency) is likely the best first place to go, they have advocates for employees, and it's free. They are the same agency that enforces the law, so they know the law well and can advocate on behalf of the employee to the employer if needed.
> 
> Offering work at another location is likely the employers way to avoid the "layoff" rules. There are limits and rules to what counts, best to know what those rules are.


Getting money from Unemployment takes a month becuase they decided to put everyone with or without a job on it during the pandemic.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> Getting money from Unemployment takes a month becuase they decided to put everyone with or without a job on it during the pandemic.


Are you saying that it takes a month to get unemployment because of a past experience that was caused by Covid? My wife was as well in April 2020, took 13 weeks to get any of the unemployment payments she was owed, and for my neighbor it took 20 weeks. That was a unique situation, don't think what happened then is "normal" because nothing about that situation was "normal". State law here is 1 week.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

chad86tsi said:


> Are you saying that it takes a month to get unemployment because of a past experience that was caused by Covid? My wife was as well in April 2020, took 13 weeks to get any of the unemployment payments she was owed, and for my neighbor it took 20 weeks. That was a unique situation, don't think what happened then is "normal" because nothing about that situation was "normal". State law here is 1 week.


No I am saying it takes a month since that is literally what the unemployment office told me. Also when I got paperwork for it 6 months ago it said the same thing. COVID is still here if you realize it or not and it even if less bad is still having an effect on our economy. My STATE use to get you it in a week to 2 weeks.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> No I am saying it takes a month since that is literally what the unemployment office told me





> should I just wait the 2 months and NOT get paid?


so you will get paid for 2 months, but after a 1 month delay? We can't offer good ideas if your info is not complete/accurate.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

chad86tsi said:


> so you will get paid for 2 months, but after a 1 month delay? We can't offer good ideas if your info is not complete/accurate.


I am talking about Unemployment.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> I am talking about Unemployment.


So am I. You become unemployed, unemployment pays for those missing wages. In my state, there is a 1 week period they don't cover, then beyond that all un-earned wages are covered according to their wage formula. Getting that first check can be delayed, but the checks will come. In my state, if you are unemployed for 8 weeks, you will get paid for 7 of them, though timing of that $$ is uncertain <- the delay I am talking about. 

Are you saying your state won't pay you for the first month (regardless of payment timing)? Or is this about the delay in getting paid? Starting a new job often involves some delay in getting that first check as you are always paid in arears, so there is some delay with that option as well.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

chad86tsi said:


> So am I. You become unemployed, unemployment pays for those missing wages. In my state, there is a 1 week period they don't cover, then beyond that all un-earned wages are covered according to their wage formula. Getting that first check can be delayed, but the checks will come. In my state, if you are unemployed for 8 weeks, you will get paid for 7 of them, though timing of that $$ is uncertain <- the delay I am talking about.
> 
> Are you saying your state won't pay you for the first month (regardless of payment timing)? Or is this about the delay in getting paid? Starting a new job often involves some delay in getting that first check as you are always paid in arears, so there is some delay with that option as well.


Look if you get it in a week thats great for you.
That is not how it works here.

Unemployment already said IT TAKES "A MONTH" to get payment from Unemployment. 
Which it use to only take two weeks but since the pandemic happened it seems that they delayed it and this is exactly what the woman on the phone told me.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> Look if you get it in a week thats great for you.
> That is not how it works here.


no, you don't get it in a week, but it is owed to you. the $$ will come. What state are you in? I'm in Oregon.

Determining what you are entitled to and parsing out when it comes to may change your decision. If it takes a month to get to you, but you are entitled to 3 weeks of unemployment pay for that 1 month wait, it still may be a good option to consider. Just trying to help here.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

chad86tsi said:


> no, you don't get it in a week, but it is owed to you. the $$ will come. What state are you in? I'm in Oregon.
> 
> Determining what you are entitled to and parsing out when it comes to may change your decision. If it takes a month to get to you, but you are entitled to 3 weeks of unemployment pay for that 1 month wait, it still may be a good option to consider. Just trying to help here.


I live in California and it takes a month


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> I live in California and it takes a month


According to the California unemployment website, it's the same as I described for my state:





__





Eligibility Requirements


Eligibility




edd.ca.gov




_You must serve a one-week unpaid waiting period on your claim before you are paid UI benefits. _


perhaps you are asking them the wrong questions when you elicited that "one month" answer. If you asked them "when will I get paid?", the correct answer may very well be "one month" due to processing delay, but it's not that you weren't entitled to any money during that month. You would be paid for 3 weeks at the end of that month. 

If this is a 2 month lay off, you will be paid for 2 months at whatever rate they calculate you are entitled to, minus that first week. When those checks arrive is probably the hardest question to answer.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

chad86tsi said:


> According to the California unemployment website, it's the same as I described for my state:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, its a month. If you are saying its another week that means a month and 1 week. I already been through this and trying to change my mind of facts is a pointless journey. These are not facts I am guessing or made up this is specifically what the paperwork I was given 6 months ago said, and what the person on the phone said recently. 

I will have to wait a month to get any sort of money because it takes that long to process it. In the past when I was much younger it took a week to two weeks. Please stop commenting, this discussion is no longer helpful. You can not change the world in this way because you disagree with it. It is just how things are. You are going to have to get over it and accept that some people do not live in your state, its taking longer in other states and the pandemic is still cuasing problems for people and businesses. 

Stop trying to change people's minds, this is not a philosophical debate of what the Unemployment office NEEDS to be doing. This is a FACT and thats it.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

When I applied like 2 years ago, thick into the pandemic it took me 36 hours to get accepted and processed. That was here in Minnesota. My sister in Vegas it took a few weeks.

I’d say it’s still better to apply while actively looking for a job. It doesn’t usually require that much work and even if the money is delayed it still can help alleviate stress while in between positions.

My sister lost out on thousands of dollars in stimulus money for simply not filing her taxes on time. Despite that she’d worked the entire tax year and then during that time they were distributing just didn’t go file her taxes. Which is not hard to do especially if you pay someone else $300 to do it. She’d argued that she’d have to go through the steps and the delays. I was like well… seriously I don’t understand not paying $300 (or just doing yourself) to have someone do this crap that takes like 20 minutes at HnR block to complete so you can get a few grand back in tax refund as well as stimulus going out to tax payers while you’re laid off (going to pay for it anyways later in taxes why not have it go to your bank account direct).

I shared that entire story because I just don’t understand if you’re in the middle of losing an income not taking the steps to just apply for unemployment regardless of the time taken to receive. At worst you wasted your time. At best it’s a precautionary measure and responsible insurance. I don’t think that anything unemployment requires in steps is so taxing that people should willfully choose to not file as a precautionary measure under the reasoning it takes a while.

Also most of the people that initially were on unemployment due to covid their allotted time has lapsed and so unemployment numbers and timelines are down from before. It takes more time to recover from losing housing or the long term effects of unemployment or loss of housing or utilities by neglecting to file if you qualify. That’s self neglect in my opinion and willfully choosing to possibly displace one’s self into homelessness.

As you said Covid exists. There are many many programs out there subsidized to assist in emergency assistance. If you choose to not seek any help in unemployment (which makes zero sense as you pay into that by working for your employer), because it takes a while, and refuse to apply for any emergency assistance. And then actually sit and debate between what you can do in work when tons of places nationally can’t find employees…

It’s not that I don’t have empathy for the initial premise and situation in OP. But reasoning all these excuses as to why you can’t find some band aids to help supplement and get you through this situation when there are resources available (regardless of convenience), this post was posted ten days ago that’s a third of a month gone by which you already could of filed.

If you have the time and ability to post here, there is absolutely no reason you should not have already applied in order to be responsible for your basic needs. If you do not take the steps to apply and find all these reasons but can take any time ability or resource here to post, you’re more than capable of taking the time to go do some electronic paperwork and having the resource to help yourself. That is absolutely self neglect if you allow yourself to be displaced by willfully choosing to take time to post and argue with people online, but not invest any time to apply for unemployment or emergency assistance while you look for work. Which I’m actually concerned for your long term wellbeing.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> So, basically I have a job that wants to just send everyone home for 2 months or send us to work in a different location which is a 40 minute drive away. The reason is the store needs construction and they want to hire, promote, and fire a few people. It has been unclear what everyone is going to do for that time but its starting to sound like they kind of just expect everyone to leave for that time with out pay and expects everyone to just flock back when the time is up.
> 
> Is it reasonable to leave a job for this reason or should I just wait the 2 months and NOT get paid?


Hell NO! They are essentially laying you off. Find another job, pronto!


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> Yes, its a month. If you are saying its another week that means a month and 1 week. I already been through this and trying to change my mind of facts is a pointless journey. These are not facts I am guessing or made up this is specifically what the paperwork I was given 6 months ago said, and what the person on the phone said recently.
> 
> I will have to wait a month to get any sort of money because it takes that long to process it. In the past when I was much younger it took a week to two weeks. Please stop commenting, this discussion is no longer helpful. You can not change the world in this way because you disagree with it. It is just how things are. You are going to have to get over it and accept that some people do not live in your state, its taking longer in other states and the pandemic is still cuasing problems for people and businesses.
> 
> Stop trying to change people's minds, this is not a philosophical debate of what the Unemployment office NEEDS to be doing. This is a FACT and thats it.


If you get a new job that pays 1 week in arrears as 99.9% do, and pay periods are every 2 weeks, you may wind up not getting your check until 3 weeks after your first day of work, and that's after you are hired. If it takes you a week to find a job and get started, you are looking at a month to get paid. No better then the unemployment route. it's simple math. I'm not here to change minds, I'm here for answer the question asked, assess options, and lay out the facts. you are facing this situation in most all cases, regardless of what you choose. Only way around that is to :

start a job tomorrow
work for a company that pays weekly
work for a company that is paid daily or is some similar sort of "gig" work.
start a job in the middle of the pay period so you get paid a week sooner, but the first paycheck will be halved.

You may be better off going on unemployment while you seek work, then you win regardless. The first week is on you, but you are covered for the rest, for as long at it takes. That's what I'd do if I didn't already have a replacement job lined up. It sure beats the original option you offered of "_2 months and NOT get paid_ "


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

Sensational said:


> When I applied like 2 years ago, thick into the pandemic it took me 36 hours to get accepted and processed. That was here in Minnesota. My sister in Vegas it took a few weeks.
> 
> I’d say it’s still better to apply while actively looking for a job. It doesn’t usually require that much work and even if the money is delayed it still can help alleviate stress while in between positions.
> 
> ...


Makes me think of what my dad told me when I was a nearing the end of my teen years and wanting the "system" to fix a problem I had. He said "the only one responsible for looking out for your best interests is you..." meaning you got to own your own shit, and if you don't, you can't count on anyone else to do it for you. 

I've been in a similar situation where my company had to restructure and close it's doors while it did so. We had 2 weeks notice that we were all laid off "indefinitely". I had a job 2 days later. I was officially laid off on a Friday, and working the next Monday. I've never been unemployed more than the weekend between jobs in 33 years of working full time in various industries. 

Don't wait for this stuff to fix itself, the system is broken and doesn't care about you. My dad gave me that advice in 1986, it's still true today. 

Get the unemployment thing going, you may not need it, but it's free money. It's sounding like you aren't too busy with working, so there is really no excuse to not have that plan all sorted out by the time it your last working day comes. If it already came, you are already too late, do it today.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

chad86tsi said:


> Makes me think of what my dad told me when I was a nearing the end of my teen years and wanting the "system" to fix a problem I had. He said "the only one responsible for looking out for your best interests is you..." meaning you got to own your own shit, and if you don't, you can't count on anyone else to do it for you.
> 
> I've been in a similar situation where my company had to restructure and close it's doors while it did so. We had 2 weeks notice that we were all laid off "indefinitely". I had a job 2 days later. I was officially laid off on a Friday, and working the next Monday. I've never been unemployed more than the weekend between jobs in 33 years of working full time in various industries.
> 
> ...


I agree with your dads advice.

I’m really really worried about OP. Like truly I am. I think sometimes he may mistake misunderstandings or disagreements online from some of us elders as not caring.

I really do care though and if I knew him would probably actively try to sit down with him to not just take these steps to help minimize issues short term. But also I’d like to see him possibly consider some mental health and occupational support. Like possible life skills programming assistance (they call it independent living programming here in Minnesota).

I think if he could get lined up with a case manager and demonstrate he has struggled with long term consistent employment, coping mechanisms with people, and utilizing resources he could maybe qualify for something by showing employment history and displacement concerns. I know California is much worse with human services track record than Minnesota though. But he can definitely definitely at the very least take advantage of what’s available at state and national levels.

I really hope he does the bare minimum. But I also hope he considers looking into outreach and programs available to help him. Even some coping and job skill work shops. I’d really like to just see him at least stop suffering with some of the things he can get help with. None of us can fix if he feels he has no options or emotional support or likes people.

But I think if he took some job skill and placement workshops and participated in occupational therapy combined with therapy some job coaching paired with mental health support may help guide him with the tools. I don’t believe he had anyone who has helped him in navigation and understand how to necessarily help himself. I don’t mind he vents here. I’d just really encourage him to also seek outreach and support as well.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

chad86tsi said:


> If you get a new job that pays 1 week in arrears as 99.9% do, and pay periods are every 2 weeks, you may wind up not getting your check until 3 weeks after your first day of work, and that's after you are hired. If it takes you a week to find a job and get started, you are looking at a month to get paid. No better then the unemployment route. it's simple math. I'm not here to change minds, I'm here for answer the question asked, assess options, and lay out the facts. you are facing this situation in most all cases, regardless of what you choose. Only way around that is to :
> 
> start a job tomorrow
> work for a company that pays weekly
> ...


So you are saying at this piont I am going to be screwed no matter what I do becuase I still have to wait for my money and will be short on what I am suppose to be paid. I guess you make a good piont.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> So you are saying at this piont I am going to be screwed no matter what I do becuase I still have to wait for my money and will be short on what I am suppose to be paid. I guess you make a good piont.


Yes, thanks for staying open to the conversation. Your next paycheck is a ways off no matter what you do. get the unemployment thing going, you might need it even if you decide to get another job instead. There may be delays in starting your next job. Unemployment is a hassle, but even if it takes 4 hours and you only get $400 out of it for one week between jobs, that's getting paid $100 an hour for your effort.


----------

